# Upcoming documentary about Steven Spielberg



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone here know that this will be airing, in the United States (I'm not sure about other countries), on October 7, 2017, on cable TV (HBO):






IMO, it looks great! I'm sure John Williams' contribution to Spielberg's films will be mentioned as well.


----------

